
Show HN: Stream your pen/paper, explain remote students super effectively - txzenwozb
Turn any smartphone into projector, project your physics experiments, chemistry labs, even good old pen &amp; paper live (on zoom, Google meet or equivalent)<p>Cable free and at zero cost<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;show.veda.ai&#x2F;
======
txzenwozb
Hello HN, Lot of educators are now teaching remotely but the most favourite
tool of a teacher, whiteboard/blackboard is missing from their teaching
arsenal

We built a p2p way to stream any smartphone camera to a browser so that they
can point phone towards a pen & paper and stream it live to students on zoom,
google meet etc

Please do checkout and leave your valuble feedback.

[https://show.veda.ai/](https://show.veda.ai/)

~~~
6510
Stream the demonstration?

------
sh53
Handy tool, Can it store the video? So that one can extend this for a
surveillance app as well using old phones. Similar to guardian project's
Haven.

------
flandry93
Is there source code? Somewhere we can find out more about this project?

------
srkiiitn
Awesome thought,comes very much handy!

------
algotrader
Cool idea , launch app in play store.

